# inshore 16 on order



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

yesterday i got in line for a new inshore 16 w/50hp yam. brad and kevin are the sh#t! they both gave me the tour and were more than helpful. these guys really love what they do and it shows. at this pace they have a customer for life. i can hardly wait for the day i bring her home.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats! Be sure to snap lots of pix and post em here! How are you going to rig yours? Details man!!! Details! ;D

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

[smiley=worth.gif]

[smiley=titanic.gif]

So you took a tour of the factory and didn't snap any pics? what the heck man?!?

What constuction meathod do they use? is it just chopped glass for is part of it hand layed? what other options did you get with it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Firecat check out their website http://www.inshorepowerboats.com/

Hand laid glass, vacuum infused vinyl-ester resin. Same layup procedure as ECC boats, basically.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice! I was totally thinking of a different boat. Hope you went for the coffin box cause that would be one sweet setup!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

sorry i will be sure to post lots of pics when i get it like gramps said there are built the same as the ecc boats. 95% is vacuum infused (even the deck for the pole platform). then they put it in a jig and fill with foam. very solid. i think you could cut it in half and it would still float. kevin told me he is setting one up for spearfishing for himself. i ordered mine with front and back deck, pole platform , lenco tabs and a 50hp 2 strk yam. tiller( should do 40to 45 mph solo) and it will be sitting on the new aluminum cont. trailer low pro, torsion axle, led , and so on . im getting a chubby just thinkin about it . these guys have a great product at a great price. they are in the proses of revamping the web site and are coming out with some new options in the near future.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Ran it today w/Brad and myself...
Brad weighs 310 and I'm 220 and we did 36.7 w/the Honda 50 Carb

Solo over 40!

your gonna need a grab bar...lol
Thanks for the kind words and in the next few weeks you'll see some REALLY cool Inshore16's coming. I still say the guide green is the choice for your hull. ;D
Kevin


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

but i ll need a free hand to pick the bugs out my teeth due to the permanent smile on my face ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Ran it today w/Brad and myself...
> Brad weighs 310 and I'm 220 and we did 36.7 w/the Honda 50 Carb
> 
> Solo over 40!
> ...


WOW...y'all are turning them out Kev!So are you gonna run trim tab?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > Ran it today w/Brad and myself...
> > Brad weighs 310 and I'm 220 and we did 36.7 w/the Honda 50 Carb
> >
> > The boat we have has demo 1 is a all white with the following...
> ...


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's some pics of the demo before we hung motor and rigging...
I'll post the completed pics next week in the shill section as it's a clean and sexy lil skiff.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2033266&id=1152285649&ref=nf


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It has to Be AWSOME !!! But I cant See It !

Can someone Go into Facebook and put the Pixx up here ...

Dave


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> It has to Be AWSOME !!! But I cant See It !
> 
> Can someone Go into Facebook and put the Pixx up here ...
> 
> Dave




+1


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

See if I know how to do this.... 

click here, click there, box screenshot n' save, browse -desktop-click


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

and again...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

and this one's good...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

and this ought to do it...wanna see more?
It's fairly simple to join facebook.
Don't wanna go public, then turn off all the options.
You'll be able to see all the pics then without all your personal bs on the web.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

BlindMullet, are you the same BM as on PaddleFishing?

That is one bad boat! I've got the "Next" disease something awful. That would look bonza in my garage!


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

no thats not me im to lazy to paddle i just picked that name for lack of a better idea and i thought no one else would have it. as far as the skiff.... i know it sick im getting mine in sea foam green ive already told the wife her car is getting kicked out of the of the car port and she wont see me for the fist month i get it. lol


----------

